# Fireplace tools and their loose handles / heads



## pen (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but each set of fireplace tools I've ever had ends up with the handles coming loose and being a PIA by coming loose again every 3rd or 4th time they are used after tightening. I've threatened for years to put loctite on them but never got around to doing it until today.

Cleaned the chimney today, stove pipes, and stove, and after fighting with the tools for one last time (hopefully) I finally took the handles off (and heads for that matter) and put the blue goop on them.

Won't know till they come into full use during the season if it will hold them tight, but I sure hope so. Never used loctite on a simple application like this with coarse threads, so time will tell.

Just one of them silly things that has bugged me and I've intended to do for years but never have.

pen


----------



## BigV (Jul 10, 2012)

I had the same problem with my poker. Loctite did the trick.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 10, 2012)

Last year I used some 2 part Epoxy on mine (because of the same problem you describe). 

I have only had the 30 for a yr. But have had the Pre-fab for a long time. Those tools are a PITA..

Unscrew. Mix some epoxy. Add to threads. Tighten... Enjoy a wonderful tool for yrs to come.


----------



## pen (Jul 10, 2012)

Big V, good to hear that the loctite has held for you on them.  I've only ever used the stuff for auto applications (like flywheel bolts or setting studs) and never something as simple as this.  Wasn't sure if it'd hold on these or not. 

Dex, almost did that myself with JB weld, but figured I'd try the loctite first.  Figure if this doesn't hold, I can always get tougher 

Doing this little job is sort of like putting the firebrick in the bottom of my 30 to replace that stupid metal ash plug that was always in the way during cleaning.  Put up with that plug for 2 years, not sure what took me that long to yank it and cut a firebrick to fit but since then, I have enjoyed having it out of the way immensely at each cleaning. 

pen


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Im going to have to get some of that stuff, same thing happens to me, drives me batty. Where do you guys get that stuff?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 11, 2012)

Both Loc-Tite and Epoxy should be found at most Hardware stores or Auto parts store.. 

The Loc-Tite is "Reversible" for the most part..... The Epoxy is more of a Permanent fix (a good epoxy). More like a weld (J-B Weld is another line of Epoxy products that works well).



weatherguy said:


> Im going to have to get some of that stuff, same thing happens to me, drives me batty. Where do you guys get that stuff?


----------



## btuser (Jul 11, 2012)

My shovel fell apart one year so I bolted the head back on. 
I fixed the loose handle with a set screw (had a new tap/dye set, and I was bored) but I like the epoxy/locktite idea.


----------



## pyronut (Jul 11, 2012)

JB Weld will do the trick every time.  Can be found at most auto part stores.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 11, 2012)

As others have said . . . Loc-Tite or JB Weld should do the trick . . . one is more or less reversible . . . the other not so much.


----------



## lukem (Jul 11, 2012)

Use some nail polish as a thread locker...


----------



## ScotO (Jul 11, 2012)

My fireplace tools are all very old (some from the late 1700's to mid 1800's) and are forged out of one piece of steel......no loose handles to speak of!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 11, 2012)

lukem said:


> Use some nail polish as a thread locker...


 
Pen doesn't strike me as the sort of guy who does his nails . . .


----------



## Ashful (Jul 11, 2012)

Welder.  Better yet, make your own!

Somewhere, I still have my high school shop class firepoker.


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 11, 2012)

I inherited a one piece hand forged poker from my grandpa. My other tools are junk with loose handles. I always suspected the heat cycles/shock were the cause.


----------



## lukem (Jul 11, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Pen doesn't strike me as the sort of guy who does his nails . . .


 
One never knows.  

The may be a couple females running around the Pen estate who could pony up some polish...


----------



## pen (Jul 11, 2012)

No nail polish, lots of loctite!  Really guys, really


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 11, 2012)

pen said:


> No nail polish, lots of loctite! Really guys, really


 
You put loctite on your finger nails?? seems a little odd, oh well, to each his own


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 11, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> You put loctite on your finger nails?? seems a little odd, oh well, to each his own


 
Keeps the fingernails from falling off . ..  pretty useful actually.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> My fireplace tools are all very old (some from the late 1700's to mid 1800's) and are forged out of one piece of steel......no loose handles to speak of!


 
Mine arent that old but do date  from around 1900 or a bit later.Very heavy  hand-hammered  steel, ornate round cast iron faceted handles that were brass plated originally.Handles on tongs,poker,ash shovel the plating wore off decades ago,the broom still has a little.They all came with matching heavy ornate steel stand,the set has to weigh 50 pounds.Also part of the 'set' was a brass & steel firescreen & super heavy brass & forged steel andirons.Were used in old masonry fireplace ages ago.I was given the tools from parents years ago,think they might have the screen & andirons hidden away someplace.


----------

